# Molex 12V auf 7V



## woti88 (1. Oktober 2013)

Hallo

Ich habe ein Anidees AI-6BW Gehäuse.In dem Case befindet sich eine kleine Verteilerplatine an der man einen Molex stecker anschliessen kann um zusätzliche Lüfter zu betreiben.Da aber der Molex Stecker bekantlich 12V hat wollte ich wissen ob ich mir so einen Verbinder einfach auf 7V umbauen kann,damit die Lüfter leiser sind,ohne das dabei etwas "in die Luft" fliegt (z.B Netzteil)?

Ich habe mal einen Molexstecker auf 7V umgebaut,ist das so richtig?

Funktioniert meine Idee?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hbf878 (1. Oktober 2013)

ja, sollte funktionieren. ich kann allerdings nicht erkennen, wierum die stecker liegen, aber prinzipiell ist es so, dass das gelbe kabel des rechten Steckers (auf dem ersten Foto) letztendlich mit dem gelben kabel des netzteils verbunden sein muss, das rote kabel mit dem roten kabel vom Netzteil. auf der seite der lüftersteuerung (auf dem Foto der linke stecker) lässt du alles so wie vorher. 
die lüftersteuerung ist aber keine echte lüftersteuerung sondern einfach nur ein Adapter molex->5xLüfter, oder? wenn da irgendwelche elektronischen Bauteile drauf sind (zb ein drehknopf zur geschwindigkeitsregelung), dann werden die eine geänderte eingangsspanung schlecht vertragen


----------



## cdo (1. Oktober 2013)

Ich darf auf die Facebook-Page von PCGH verweisen:
12-Volt-Molex-Adapter zu einem 7- oder 5-Volt-Adapter umrüsten, indem die Pin-Belegung geändert wird
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...50127816.25074.116984275031917&type=1&theater


----------



## the.hai (1. Oktober 2013)

der Adapter sieht richtig aus.

ich denke das sollte funktionieren, da die platine ein einfacher verteiler zu sein scheint.


----------

